# Clendenning Lake



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone know if there is any cell service at Clendenning Lake? Want to hit that lake tuesday but still want to be able tobstay in touch with the kids at home.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

If you have verizon very little.


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

Monark22 said:


> If you have verizon very little.


Yep sure do. Thanks!


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I have Verizon and have had no problem with cell service there.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Must not be in my hole then Sorry, just the last time I was there I had a hard time getting a call out.. must have been the day??


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Some places you can get a signal, most places you will not.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Spotty at best


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

JClovis said:


> Anyone know if there is any cell service at Clendenning Lake? Want to hit that lake tuesday but still want to be able tobstay in touch with the kids at home.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

JClovis said:


> Anyone know if there is any cell service at Clendenning Lake? Want to hit that lake tuesday but still want to be able tobstay in touch with the kids at home.


Parking lot abide launch ramp works for me


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

ATandT is a no go for me at all


----------

